# Replace These 5 Parts for Better Mileage



## AutoGuide.com

​




> A look at 5 parts that could be making your car or truck thirsty
> 
> Millions of drivers waste fuel needlessly every day, without even realizing it. Whether by carrying around extra weight or running a vehicle that’s in need of maintenance, bad fuel mileage often creeps up slowly – swilling away your hard-earned money, and contributing to excessive emissions. If you don’t monitor your vehicle’s fuel consumption regularly, increased fuel consumption can be even harder to detect.
> 
> Is your ride running at maximum efficiency, or is it wasting your money and polluting needlessly? If you’re not sure, here’s a look at four parts that can be easily replaced and one that should be removed when not in use, as a starting point, to help ensure your car, SUV or pickup isn’t drinking more than its fair share of fuel.


Read more about Replace These 5 Parts for Better Mileage.


----------

